# Against an annual rate of 16.3 new marriages for every 1,000 women age 15 and over, there were 7.6 new divorces per 1,000 women in the same age group



## Ozzy47 (Apr 10, 2021)

Against an annual rate of 16.3 new marriages for every 1,000 women age 15 and over, there were 7.6 new divorces per 1,000 women in the same age group in 2019 in the United States. As the statistics suggest, nearly half of the marriages ended up in divorce. It's not just about the divorce or separation, it's about the trauma and pain it brings.
According to a research, divorce and separation are linked to increased prevalence of anxiety, depression, and increased risk of alcohol abuse among other problems. In view of the problems associated with divorce, it is important to learn to move on in life without bothering much about what has happened.
Here are a few ways you can consider to at least relieve your divorce woes if not omit.


*Accept Your Feelings.*
Don't try to be a superhero. It's absolutely normal to feel angry, frustrated, sad, and/or confused. The idea of loneliness may also make you sleepless. But, you should not let these thoughts and concerns weaken your spirit. It's just a matter of time when you would overcome these negative emotions. Make yourself just strong enough to get over this bad phase. Rest, the time is a great healer.



*Take Care of Yourself Emotionally and Physically *
While you are going through this emotional turmoil, it is important you are physically and mentally strong. So, take care of your physical and mental wellbeing. Eat well, relax and take time out to exercise. Don't hibernate. Stick to your normal routines as much as possible. Avoid taking new decisions or making changes in life plans. And most importantly, don't consider drugs, alcohol, or cigarettes to relieve you. They will only make your life more difficult.



*Consider Taking a Break *
Sometimes, distraction from current happenings works as a great remedy. So, just go out. Do what you haven't done in a while or you have always wanted. Meet your friends you haven't seen for years. Give yourself permission to think beyond your sorrows. Rumination is a dead end. Talk to the people who have overcome similar situations in life and are happy now. This will give you courage and confidence to see the life in new light.



*Be Positive*
It may be the most exploited phrase in the world but it never lost its relevance. However, it's not as simple as it may sound. Finding new friends, indulging in new activities and moving forward with reasonable expectations help make this transition easier. Be positive doesn't mean you have to fight it all alone.

You can always share your feelings with family and friends, who can help you overcome this period of distress. You can also consider joining a support group where you can share your feelings with others in similar situations.


*Past is Past, Look to the Future*
Nobody is sure about the success of his or her decisions, until they bear the fruit. But, learning from those experiences and making a life better is in one's hand. Some of your decision may not have worked in your favor but that's life. Compatibility is an important aspect of a marriage. But, you can't know it until you test it.

It didn't work this time but it doesn't mean it won't work the next time, especially when you have tasted fire. You are not the first and the last one, who has experienced it. Millions of people have found solace in life after a broken marriage and there's no reason you can't do that. All you need to do is take it as a learning experience and leave your bad experiences behind. The rest is a cake walk!


*Seek Help, If Required*
California Mental Health Helpline supports the advancement of research as well as the increased coverage of mental health issues in the news and local events.




We strive to keep this stream of updates available to those who wish to keep up and learn more about personal experiences in the field as well. We also hope this information is able to inspire, inform and help readers. For additional resources, please contact http://www.247recoveryhelpline.com/ [ <a target=] ">California Mental Health Helpline online or at *855-559-3923*.


Source:  https://EzineArticles.com/expert/Barbara_Odozi/2218626

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/10428297


----------

